# Girls' names from classic novels



## stargirl69

Anyone got any ideas?

Amy, Jo, Meg and Beth - Little Women
Jane, Elizabeth, Mary, "Kitty" (Catherine), Lydia, - Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Pux

Depends on what you consider "classic" The names that I was looking at came from 2 of my favourite novels:
Phoebe (Holden Caufield's sister from Catcher in the Rye)
Sophie, Petra & Rosalind (from John Wyndam's The Chrysalids)


----------



## Jody R

Catherine - Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte

Elinor, Marianne - Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austin

Flora, Elfine - Cold Comfort Farm by Stella Gibbons

Rebecca - Rebecca by Daphne du Maurier

Emma, Jane, Harriet, Augusta - Emma by Jane Austin

Jerusha (shortened to Judy), Sallie, Julia - Daddy Long Legs by Jean Webb

Scarlett (properly Katie-Scarlett), Melanie, India, Honey, Suellen, Ellen, Carreen, Eulalie, Pauline, Eugenia Victoria "Bonnie Blue" Butler, Prissie, Dilcie, Belle, Emmy, Ella Lorena - Gone With the Wind by Margaret Mitchell


----------



## PieMistress

Mine! 'Rowena' - it's from Ivanhoe by Sir Walter Scott :)


----------



## BellaBlonde

I agree, what do you consider "classic?" 

Charlotte, from Charlotte's Web and Scout from To Kill a Mockingbird are two of my favorites. Then of course there are Melanie and Scarlett from Gone with the Wind, Alice from Alice in Wonderland, Daisy from the Great Gatsby, there's Jane Eyre, and Antonia from My Antonia.

Hope this helps. :)


----------



## stargirl69

Sorry I meant the ones that would be under the title 'classics' in book shops. Penguin also publish them as 'penguin classics'. I can't think of a better way of defining them as some are more popular than others, and some are older while others are more modern.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## nikkip75

my niece is tess....like tess of d'urbervilles....


----------



## NuttyJester

I once knew 4 sisters named after Little Women... gorgeous little girls, and love _all_ the names, they're just perfect!


----------



## Laura Pop

tilly- catherine cooksons tilly troter and lucy from a room with a view


----------



## Gunner's Mama

Eva- From "Uncle Tom's Cabin." Her full name was Evangeline St. Clare and she is a sweet soul! She convinces her father to buy Tom and gave a lock of her hair to the slaves and encouraged them to become Christians so she could see them again in heaven.


----------



## Szaffi

Becky - from Tom Sawyer 
Cathy/Kate, Faye, Ethel, Una - East of Eden
Sonya - Crime and Punishment
Mercedes, Haydée - The Count of Monte Cristo
Esmeralda - Hunchback of Notre-Dame
Hester, Pearl - Scarlet letter
Estella - Great Expectations
Fantine, Cosette - Les Miserables
Nora - A Doll's house


----------



## shaunanicole

Emma. :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

nikkip75 said:


> my niece is tess....like tess of d'urbervilles....

Tess of the d'Urbervilles is my favourite book of all time and if i could call my daughter (if i have one) Tess i would but my husband thinks it sounds like a sneeze. Booo! :growlmad:

I know it's not a novel, but sticking with the literature theme i love the name Juliet and for boys Oliver is name that has been used in several of my favourite books, like Oliver Twist and as Mellors in Lady Chatterley's Lover (but the connotations of using that name based on that book would be a tad weird lol). I also really like Jay because when i read The Great Gatsby i was just overwhelmed by the character of Jay Gatsby.

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1.png


----------



## Jody R

Nicole, Rosemary - Tender is the Night by F Scott Fitzgerald

Amy - Little Dorrit by Charles Dickens

Elizabeth, Safie, Justine - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley


----------



## Rhiana79

ooh I love beth and emma - might have to add to the list lol!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

What a great idea, classic novels have lots of great names, that will still sound good in years to come.


----------

